# Is this a male bushynose pleco?



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok to start out I'm not a beginner freshwater aquarist I'm just so paranoid ill get this wrong that I have to ask someone. I recently bought this guy with one of my tanks in hope to start breeding albino bushy nose plecos. I've done tons and tons of research about them so far and how to sex them but im still a little paranoid and need someone to tell me for sure then I should be good to go. Im almost a 100% sure that this guy is a male, am I right? :-?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...it's a male alright..


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha awesome thank you very much sir. Now I can for sure start looking for a mature female while my 30 gal breeder is cycling.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Lovely looking male there 
Before you start breeding make sure you have a market for the fry, bristlenose are prolific breeders once they get going, you don't want to end up with tanks full of fish you can't sell.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

around here there is always a market for small plecos. Its cichlids you can't give away.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah there is a big market for bristlenose around here, especially albino bristlenose. thank you for the kind words and suggestion ^^


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a customer that has so fart purchased about 40 bushynose from me..and she is buying the rest of my extras , which is about 70...she will get lots and lots of pairs..especially since some have already paired off and spawned..
yep...there is always a demand for the smaller plecos..


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey again looks like I got another question. So I bought a second hand heater off a local guy and it seems to keep itself at 82 degrees, even if the knob is on low. So I was wondering if my albino bushy nose plecos will breed just fine in a 82 degree tank. I've read they breed just fine in 78 and 80 degree tanks but I'm not certain about 82 degree tanks. Thank you!~


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes..they will breed just fine at 82.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2013)

ok that's good thank you very much, Also what do you think the highest temp and the lowest temperature could be for them to happily breed?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

82 would be max..78 is probably best....74 the minimum..


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2013)

sweet sounds good, thanks for your quick answer!


----------

